# ****ing depression



## MrMatthieu (May 20, 2007)

Hi




​


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 20, 2007)

Is this a stray dog... either way you named it correctly.


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 20, 2007)

Yes it is :thumbup:


----------



## moracca (May 20, 2007)

I can't exactly put my finger on what it is, but for some reason, I love this picture.  And for that, you get a nomination for POTM.


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, happy to see you find some interest into this picture


----------



## cherrymoose (May 20, 2007)

moracca said:


> I can't exactly put my finger on what it is, but for some reason, I love this picture.  And for that, you get a nomination for POTM.



I was just about to say the same exact thing. Including the POTM nomination part. Wonderful job! :thumbup:


----------



## gizmo2071 (May 21, 2007)

Great Job Matt. Good to see you back around these parts.


----------



## Arch (May 21, 2007)

excellent capture.... you really got the dogs empty expression here, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Tangerini (May 21, 2007)

Yes this photo is full of depression, very nice.


----------



## motcon (May 21, 2007)

overall a great shot to convey a mood. there are, however; some crops that i believe that would make this image a lot stronger.


----------



## Mohain (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh bless, just want to stroke him  

Great capture! Didn't comment  before as it wasn't loading for me.


----------



## Peniole (May 21, 2007)

Excellent shot, post processing really adds to the mood. Just drips of despair, poor dog. Is he missing a front leg? EDIT: never mind just saw it, in mid motion


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 21, 2007)

mohain : Thanks  

motcon: it is a non croped version and I am sure  a crop can improve the shot 

Tangerini, Archangel: Thanks  

Guizmo: Happy to see you again :mrgreen: 

moraca, cherrymoose: Thanks for your ccomment and nomination  

Mat


----------



## seesaw (May 21, 2007)

Definitely heart-wrenching.  I too thought that it only had 3 legs at first, which just added to the despair!


----------



## Alex_B (May 21, 2007)

great shot .... though this dog is afraid and shy I would guess and not depressed.


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 21, 2007)

Seesaw, I did not notice that it looks like he has only 3 legs, becaus I know he has 4 but you are right it looks like 

Alex: No no !!! I talked with this dog and he is really **** ing depressed :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

MrMatthieu said:


> Alex: No no !!! I talked with this dog and he is really **** ing depressed :mrgreen:




well, with people not trained well in dog language, there is always a lot of misunderstanding when they talk to dogs .... or are you able to wag your tail and raise your ears?


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 22, 2007)

I not only talk dog language but also chineese dog language :mrgreen:


----------

